# Planning Permission refusal (Percolation&water table)



## gugnewt (21 Feb 2018)

Hi,
I recently got refused PP for single dwelling for below wastewater treatment reasons.Both tests were carried out after 3/4 weeks of abnormal rainfall .I checked many websites and guides but getting mixed/conflicting info. and many sources saying just give up ..no way of fixing this.

1. The permeability of the soil and subsoil is such that the percolation value of the site renders the site unsuitable for the adequate treatment and disposal of effluent.The site demonstrated no percolation in either deep or shallow soil, and yielded a water table of 0.35 m BGL.

2. Taking into account the poor soil conditions and the saturated nature of the site, the proposed development would prohibit effective and efficient disposal of the foul effluent generated by the proposed development and would represent a risk to groundwater.The proposed development would therefore be prejudicial to public health.


Should I arrange to repeat tests in drier conditions and re-submit PP if results ok and is this action advisable/feasable ?


Our planning consultant suggested to excavate with digger machinery to make site suitable .Is this a waste of time if percolation does not exist in first place?
I appreciate any advice from someone that has knowledge/experience with this .looking for bit of hope.

Thanks

G


----------



## Peanuts (21 Feb 2018)

Gugnewt, who did the percolation test for you? Was it an Engineer or someone with relevant qualifications. They should have advised you that the PP was likely to be turned down based on the site assessment. It will be difficult to get planning on this site now as a result of the refusal even if you redo the test unless you address the issues raised in the refusal. You could look at relocating your percolation area to another part of the site. Another option might be to import material and create a raised polishing filter (this could address the high groundwater issue). It depends on your site and what the percolation test results showed. You could go back to the person that undertook the test to begin with and ask them for recommendations or else go to another engineer.


----------



## gugnewt (22 Feb 2018)

Thanks for quick reply Peanuts,
Test was originally done by a certified engineer who gave a vague report suggesting what works to be carried out it,but no actual values for T&P tests etc. ..it was submitted I think in the hope that PP was got with conditions. ..but then a environmental health officer from hse  did above tests after submitting with actual results .I realise I didn't follow up properly 
Thanks for the advice ..just thought this was a no go .I will follow up with original engineer.
G


----------



## corco2000 (22 Feb 2018)

Can I ask what county you are in?
You need to redisgn percolation area...raise ground and resubmit pp I'd imagine.
Wa this the only objection.


----------



## noproblem (22 Feb 2018)

This is a nuisance and over the years there's been an awful lot of confrontation over the issue. I'm from Mayo and as you can imagine the soil is mostly wet in a lot of areas. People over the years used different (political) strokes to get over the septic tank saga, then went on to build, but I can tell you in almost all cases they had big problems. If you're on bad ground don't build, that's my advise to you. I know there's all sorts of septic tanks out there, etc, etc, etc, but with detergents, bleaches, nappy wipes, perfumed wipes and all that yuk the drainage becomes impossible and all these things stop the bacteria from doing its work, you end up getting tanks overflowing, tring to get tankers in around the house to empty tanks, their cost and frequency will be a nightmare, believe me. Don't build on bad land unless there's mains sewerage, that's my advice to you.


----------



## gugnewt (27 Feb 2018)

Hi apologies for late reply ,
This was the only objection .am in donegal where site land is bad enough .currently looking into redesign of percolation ,raised etc. thanks corco but going to be very careful .thanks for the sound advice noproblem definitely an option down the line


----------

